# [WinCC 7.2] Faceplate erstellen



## Flux (5 November 2013)

Hallo Forum,

ich stehe vor der Aufgabe ein Faceplate für Messwerte (Balken-Anzeige, Grenzwert-Parametrierung, zugehörige Alarme, zugehörige Trends) zu entwickeln, um die Vorzüge von Strukturvariablen + Dynamic Wizard nutzen zu können (*eine* Vorlage vielfach instanziieren).

Mein erster Ansatz war ein APL-Faceplate (MonAnS) als Ausgangspunkt zu verwenden und sukzessive alle, für meine Zwecke überflüssigen Funktionalitäten "rauszulöschen". Beim Betrachten der zugehörigen Strukturvariable wurde mir schnell klar, dass dieser Ansatz aufwändiger ist, als selbst ein entsprechendes Faceplate zu entwickeln.

AFAIK gibt es zwei Wege Faceplates zu entwickeln:


Faceplate-Designer
Bausteinsymbol und Bildbausteine von Hand anlegen

Zu 1. finde ich kaum Doku
Zu 2. fehlt mir der Link, wie ich .MyElement in einem Bildbaustein verschalte. Und wie kann ich Skripte variabel halten ?

Habe auf scribd.com folgendes gefunden: http://de.scribd.com/doc/52329711/Wincc-faceplate-creation
Weiß jemand, ob das was kann ?

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar
Flux


----------



## ducati (5 November 2013)

Oha,

da liegt jetzt viel in einem Topf...

erste Frage: geht's jetzt um PCS7 oder um WinCC ?
zweite Frage: was meinst Du mit Faceplates? diese *.fpt Dinger oder das was bei PCS7 umgangssprachlich als Faceplates bezeichnet wird (diese Popupfenster welche aufpoppen, wenn ich auf z.B. eine Messstelle klicke?

vollständig PCS7 kompatible Dinge zu erstellen ist schwierig und aufwändig. Da gibt's ein par Anleitungen aber die Hilfe hier übers Forum ist dafür zu aufwändig:

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/65601446

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/24449702

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/24449769

Für WinCC gibt's dieses Beispielprojekt:

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/68679830


zu Deinem Link, da geht's um WinCC flexible! Hat nix mit WinCC zu tun. 

Den Faceplatedesigner gibt's glaub seit den neueren PCS7 Versionen auch nicht mehr.

Gruß.


----------



## ducati (5 November 2013)

Achja, für kleines "Geld" gibt's auch fertige Bibliotheken zu kaufen:

z.B.: https://eb.automation.siemens.com/mall/de/de/Catalog/Products/10166409

ich würd ne eigene Bibliothek nicht noch mal selber schreiben!

Gruß.


----------



## marlob (5 November 2013)

ducati schrieb:


> Achja, für kleines "Geld" gibt's auch fertige Bibliotheken zu kaufen:
> 
> z.B.: https://eb.automation.siemens.com/mall/de/de/Catalog/Products/10166409
> 
> ...



Die von dir verlinkte Bibliothek ist für PCS7. Kann ich die auch verwenden wenn ich Step7 mit CFC und WinCC nutze? Hast du da Erfahrung mit? 

==================
marlob

Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## Flux (6 November 2013)

Hi ducati



ducati schrieb:


> erste Frage: geht's jetzt um PCS7 oder um WinCC ?


Es geht um eine reine WinCC-Lösung mit PCS7 looknfeel und BPC




> zweite Frage: was meinst Du mit Faceplates? diese *.fpt Dinger oder das was bei PCS7 umgangssprachlich als Faceplates bezeichnet wird (diese Popupfenster welche aufpoppen, wenn ich auf z.B. eine Messstelle klicke?



Ich meine die Pop-Ups (aufgerufen durch z. B. PCS7_OpenGroupPicture_V6), jedoch: was steckt hinter den .fpt ?



> Für WinCC gibt's dieses Beispielprojekt:
> 
> http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/68679830



Danke, werds mir anschauen



> zu Deinem Link, da geht's um WinCC flexible! Hat nix mit WinCC zu tun.


Stimmt, hast recht




> Den Faceplatedesigner gibt's glaub seit den neueren PCS7 Versionen auch nicht mehr.


Jein, der ist auf dem SW Media Package dabei, allderings stammt er noch aus Zeiten von V6 oder 7. Man darf keinen APL-Look erwarten


----------



## ducati (6 November 2013)

marlob schrieb:


> Die von dir verlinkte Bibliothek ist für PCS7. Kann ich die auch verwenden wenn ich Step7 mit CFC und WinCC nutze? Hast du da Erfahrung mit?


Die Industry Library besteht aus 2 Teilen: Industry Library for PCS7 und Industry Library for S7.

IL for PCS7 erweitert die PCS7 APL um nützliche Dinge, z.B. Mehrwartenkonzept, Einbindung von S7-300 in PCS7, Einbindung von Package Units in PCS7, Einbindung von WinCCflex-Panels in PCS7...

IL for S7 ist für s7-300, CFC und WinCC7.2 Enthalten sind die üblichen Bausteine für die Prozessautomatisierung, z.B. Ventil, Motor, Messstelle, Motorklappe usw.
Das hab ich letztens mal in ner VM getestet, sieht sehr vielversprechend aus. In ner Anlage hab ich die IL noch nicht eingesetzt.

@Flux: Dann würd ich mir auch mal die Industry Library anschauen.

Die PCS7 Objekte unter WinCC zum laufen zu kriegen ist müsehlig. Da fehlt jede Menge, was PCS7 mit installiert. 
Die Beispielbibliothek für WinCC macht aber genau das, was Du willst, ist aber nicht selbsterklärend. Schau Dir das einfach erstmal an.

Faceplatetypen sind sowas wie Anwenderobjekte, nur dass sie zentral änderbar bleiben... Wird in der Beispielbibliothek auch verwendet.

Richtig sinnvoll funktioniert das ganze aber nur mit CFC, nur damit kannst Du auch alle Vorzüge dieser Variante nutzen.

Gruß.


----------



## ducati (6 November 2013)

Flux schrieb:


> Es geht um eine reine WinCC-Lösung mit PCS7 looknfeel und BPC



Diese PCS7light Anlagen (S7-300/Step7/CFC/WinCC/IL) haben schon ihren Reiz, aber wenn man die Lizenzkosten mal zusammenrechnet, stellt sich die Frage ob man nicht gleich ein PCS7 System verwendet:

Es gibt z.B. für kleinere Anlage dieses Paket:

https://eb.automation.siemens.com/mall/de/b7/Catalog/Product/6ES7651-5AA08-0YA0



> [h=5]Kombinierte Engineering/Operator Station für kleine Applikationen[/h]Die kombinierte Engineering/Operator Station dient zur Unterstützung kompakter prozessleittechnischer Anlagen. Dafür wurde eine unbegrenzte AS/OS Engineering-Lizenz (PO unlimited) mit einer AS/OS Runtime-Lizenz für 250 PO kombiniert. Diese Lizenzen können nur zusammen auf einer Station verwendet werden. Das Separieren der Engineering- und Runtime-Lizenzen zur Verwendung auf unterschiedlichen Stationen ist nicht möglich.
> Die Runtime PO sind mit kumulierbaren Runtime-Lizenzen erweiterbar:



250PO sind 250 Feldgeräte, entspricht ca. 20000 WinCC Powertags !

allerdings braucht man für PCS7 ne S7-400. Aber da könnte man auch mal über ne S7-mEC nachdenken:

https://eb.automation.siemens.com/mall/de/b7/Catalog/Products/10139224?tree=CatalogTree


Gruß.


----------



## Flux (6 November 2013)

Ich hab in meinem Projekt keine Steuerung und kein CFC  Krieg meine Daten über andere Wege..


----------



## ducati (6 November 2013)

Flux schrieb:


> Ich hab in meinem Projekt keine Steuerung und kein CFC  Krieg meine Daten über andere Wege..



Naja, dann kannst Du von den Vorlagen wenig verwenden, da Du alles an die vorhandenen Variablen der externen Quelle anpassen musst... Viel Erfolg 

Aber zum Verstehen, wie bestimmte Dinge gemacht werden, ist die Beispielbibliothek gut. Nur das dauert...

Gruß.


----------



## Flux (6 November 2013)

Dieser Umstand erfordert ja gerade die Entwicklung eines eigenen Faceplates, sonst hätte ich einfach die APL genommen


----------



## ducati (6 November 2013)

Flux schrieb:


> sonst hätte ich einfach die APL genommen



Die APL gibt's und funktioniert nur unter PCS7... Wenn Du WinCC (auch mit Step7 und CFC) verwendest, bringt die APL nichts. Irgendwie bekommt man die verpfuscht sicherlich ans laufen, aber halt Pfusch...


----------



## Flux (6 November 2013)

Ich verstehe deine Kritik, aber mit Steuerung wärs bei uns PCS 7 geworden und damit kein Pfusch o. Ä. :?:


----------



## ducati (6 November 2013)

Flux schrieb:


> Ich verstehe deine Kritik, aber mit Steuerung wärs bei uns PCS 7 geworden und damit kein Pfusch o. Ä. :?:



Na dann ist doch alles ok 

PCS7 mit APL

oder

WinCC mit eigener Bibliothek, Industry Library oder sonstwas.

Du kannst Dir nicht vorstellen, was ich an Gefrickel schon gesehen habe...


----------

